# Life...School...Work



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

My IBS has been doing well the last month but this past week it has been absolutely horrid. Just when you think you might be on to something it comes right back and kicks you in the ass. I haven't missed much school this term although school is still such a chore for me. In order for me to make class I have now cut out almost every "trigger" food you can imagine. No more pop, dairy, greasy foods, red meat the list is so long I don't want to bore you LOL. I basically get up, work out for an hour come home eat a banana, melba toast and a special K bar then wait about 2 hours and venture off to school. Anyway, about school I hate all tests, not the tests themselves but how sick I get before them and how much I worry. I know I could go to the disability office and write my test in a separate room but then I know this is not an option in the real world. If my boss calls a meeting what am I going to say 'well can I sit in a separate room' LOL does anyone else feel like that?As for work, that is probably one of the hardest things. I just applied for a new job for the summer in which the first interview consisted of a three-hour test with no breaks. Things like that are such a BIG DEAL for people with IBS but for others itâ€™s just an inconvenience. I would love to know what it feels like not to want to go to work in the morning because I was tired rather than being petrified to go to work cause of my IBS.As for life, in general I think IBS makes it a very lonely existence. I have a great family and great friends BUT I hardly ever go out, not because I don't want to but because I can't. Before this all started I was never home always going out with friends, playing sports normal things that normal people do. If I only I knew then how lucky I was to be able to do such things.I know this was very random but just wanted to put that out there. I am just sick of hearing doctors say you have to manage your symptoms because really I find nothing works long term.


----------



## 22649 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ahh...again I'm sorry for your IBS, but it's so nice to hear a similar story!I just made a new post about myself, and it's so similar. I have a new part time job, and I hate excusing myself 20 x's a day for the bathroom. I try to say, "OK, get through this hour, and you'll be fine..." but you can't live a normal life like that! My boyfriend feels bad, bc he knows I suffer but he doesn't really GET it. You know? If we go out, like to dinner, I have to have an hour bf hand where I just prepare myself for the act of just going out. I don't know what else to try to help fix myself! I don't want to have to quit my job bc of IBS...


----------

